
Georgia Officials Quietly Patched Security Holes They Said Didn’t Exist - aaronbrethorst
https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/georgia-officials-patch-security-holes
======
xrd
Finding and reporting an election vulnerability to the Secretary of State (who
also happens to be running in that election and simultaneously could benefit
from exploitation of those holes) is met with this:

“These power-hungry radicals should be held accountable for their criminal
behavior,” he said.

Wow. Stunning.

~~~
stochastic_monk
Kemp is the governor who oversaw the election in which he was subpoenaed and
then suddenly the server and all backups were degaussed three times. And
somehow the election wasn’t thrown out?

This is some serious banana republic garbage.

------
devhead
wonder if he's breaking any election laws or ethics regulations?

this is pure fud; spinning a reported security vulnerability as if it was his
competitor trying to hack the election?! that's begging for a lawsuit in the
least, too bad he's the controlling attorney general to boot.

this from the same guy who just recently said he didn't need any help with
election security in Georgia... fire him.

